# Pig Hunting Pics only open if your into pigging.



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 22, 2012)

alright, ive seen a few people into piggin here so here are some pics of our last hunt. the pic with the guy and bow is my dad.

by the way , i put this on here because we saw 2 brown snakes and a carpet python which waas in our camp


----------



## smithson (Feb 22, 2012)

Love to go pig hunting 
nice pics mate the last time I went was wen I was 16
In new Zealand with my dad and his bros


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 22, 2012)

well im going to weipa soon so i will post some more pics when i get back.(big pigs in weipa)


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope you know that it is still illegal to use dogs to get pigs, your only allowed finders not holders. If i posted a photo of snake hitting live rat id get slaughtered but you post a picture of a vicious dog attacking a pig. Other than that the photo of your dad is great only way to hunt them in my book at least you give your game a sporting chance unlike guns that you can shoot from 100 yards or dogs that catch pig for you at least with bow you do the hard yards and sneak to within stones throw shows your dad is truly a hunter and not just a good shot


----------



## smithson (Feb 22, 2012)

That will be good bud and I will try and get some
old pics to


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah the one of the dog was my mates, ive never used a dog for hunting but thats the only way my dads mate does, i just put up that pic because its a good pig (12cm tusks)

oh and no one complain its cruel because it says in the title dont open unless your into it.

and wright python theyre called luggers and bailers. you figure out which is which.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 22, 2012)

ive got plenty of mates that dog pigs and they call them finders (usually kelpie crosses or jack russels) they bark to alert hunters where pig and dogs are and holders (ridge back cross dane etc) that hold pigs down or atleast still so they can be wheelbarrowed flipped and despatched. RSPCA who are trying to get it completly banned because it is illegal to corner or trap animal by use of dog and they class them as finders (legal) and holders (illegal)


----------



## Midol (Feb 22, 2012)

JAKO66 said:


> oh and no one complain its cruel because it says in the title dont open unless your into it.



That's as silly as me saying "Don't open this unless you're into snakes being lit on fire".

I'm staying out of the dog and pigging debate as I have pretty stubborn views but that comment was a little...

But on another note - do you eat the pigs? If not, what on earth do you do with them


----------



## dassios1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Feed them to the dogs or use it for bait to catch more pigs


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 22, 2012)

Man have I had some pigg'n trips  I only have videos, will try and find some photos soon  My mate and his dad's record is 54 pigs in 1 hour, the dogs just about died of heat stroke! We go pigg'n in gerogetown where my mate lives, on the holidays after we get our P's we will be up in Georgetown every waking out of our free time! Also my mate lives in weipa and he and his dad go bow hunting too. Look out for big bulls! There are some of those up there too!


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Feb 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a bit of pig hunting


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> ive got plenty of mates that dog pigs and they call them finders (usually kelpie crosses or jack russels) they bark to alert hunters where pig and dogs are and holders (ridge back cross dane etc) that hold pigs down or atleast still so they can be wheelbarrowed flipped and despatched. RSPCA who are trying to get it completly banned because it is illegal to corner or trap animal by use of dog and they class them as finders (legal) and holders (illegal)



RSPCA also want to ban hunting completely. they should spend their time on better things like actually helping animals


----------



## browny (Feb 22, 2012)

that photo of the dog doesn't look like a vicious dog attacking a pig to me at all, it's a dog 'retrieving' the pig taken down by a hunter

the dog doesn't look vicious in any way it actually looks pretty relaxed, also you can see the drag marks in the mud.


....and props to your Dad, nothing like walking the scrub with a bow


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 23, 2012)

why cant u use a dog when pig hunting ? pigs are a pest and can have multiple litters a year and destroy the environment these plenty to be killed, thats my opinion


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 23, 2012)

I've haven't done much pig hunting and all I have done involved steel belted radials. Wasn't that hard.


----------



## shadowginn (Feb 23, 2012)

holders r not illegal.there is no difference in cornering or traping a pig with ethere finder/holder. go to this web site Hunting Pigdogs of Australia - Home if it where (illegal) it would tall u so.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohhhh where Angels fear to tread........
There are specific breeds that I know of(probably ones I dont)that were bred for bear, bull and pig hunting some of them were Mastiffs, boxers and bull terriers to name a few. There will always be those fore and against, I dont hunt with dogs any longer simply because I retired from it and handed my team over to my Son(he was 13 at the time) I will say from my own personal experience that to say hunting with dogs is easy and they "do all the work/face all the danger" can only be stated by some-one that has either never done it themselves or have gone with unskilled hunters/dogs. I only ever lost one of my team from an injury and that was due to vet negligence. Never were my dogs forced onto a pig they were bred for the purpose because at the time it was our living and our sport we worked as a team meaning I was there with ties to grab, roll and tie the pig up ready to pick up dress and deliver to the box(cold storage unit for overseas market)this was in the early 80's through to the mid 90's even then it was in our best interest to a)look after our dogs b)Make sure the pigs were not too banged up/ if they were they could get rejected by the box thus wasted.... To me at the time there was no greater thrill than seeing the dogs I bred hunt and work with me doing what they were "bred" to do. I will also say that the protective gear available for "pigging dogs" is fantastic nowdays. Uhmmm interesting bit of info, I have seen many "cattle" dogs/Bulls/cattle just as banged up as pig dogs/pigs get(talking about contract mustering/bull catching etc) I have seen Horses(been on one)gored out mustering from cattle. I dont personally condone killling and wasting animals but I do appreciate hunting for a purpose and it being done as skillfully as possible. I also appreciate how important and valuable "working" dogs are as for most of my adult life they have always been like a work mate and best friend. Dogs/horses have been needed by us for centuries to assist us, are police dogs/ horses any less at risk? I hear quite a bit where police dogs "catch" a feral human at times getting hurt in the process(they are also bred for their job) I understand there are "bitumen hunters"(like bitumen cowboys)who give the industry/sport a bad name and they are irresponsible/negligent with their dogs and the feral pigs. However there are those who do the right thing too, my vet who I used for 16/17 years actually volunteered to stand up for me if I ever had a do gooder file a complaint against me with the RSPCA I will also admit that I still shoot feral pigs, as cleanly as possible. They are a pest is it very sporting? NUP but they are damaging to many of our flora/fauna and reptiles(eggs in nests etc) gees I could go on all night... Climbing off my soap box and waiting for the axes to fall where they may, these are just my opinions and facts as I have personally experienced them 
Crystal


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Feb 23, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> RSPCA also want to ban hunting completely. they should spend their time on better things like actually helping animals



seems like the RSPCA is getting a bit too much like PETA with their crazy notions that no animal should be harmed in any way, even if it is a feral pest, next they'll be telling us eating meat is a terribly cruel practice.. and honestly if animals didn't want to be killed for their meat then they shouldn't be so god damn tasty..

that said i have little to no problem with using dogs on pigs provided its done right, by making sure you despatch caught pigs as quickly as possible, not using untrained dogs that have no idea or that just want to tear the pig up and ultimately ensuring your dogs safety..


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 23, 2012)

*wow the word 'hypocrites' just popped into my head for some strange reason

wonder why 
*


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 23, 2012)

so many people claim they are 'pig hunters' when really they only go away once a year, 
and no it is not illegal in one way, maybe against the site rules? but it is no illegal in australia, they are feral pest and if they wernt hunted they would be everywhere like they are in the states


----------



## Kyro (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a mate send this pic to me recently so I thought i'd share:shock:


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 23, 2012)

nice pig , i never hunt with dogs because im a bow hunter but the luggers are the ones that bring them back or attack them and the bailers are the ones that keep em in the same spot.


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Feb 23, 2012)

Luggers that bring them back?been hunting for a long time never seen that happen.


----------



## Beard (Feb 23, 2012)

A mates property (about 15 mins from my doorstep  nice and convenient) has a few pigs floating around on it though I've never got onto them. I usually chase foxes or deer. His nephew took 60ish pigs in one month recently.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 23, 2012)

JAKO66 said:


> nice pig , i never hunt with dogs because im a bow hunter but the luggers are the ones that bring them back or attack them and the bailers are the ones that keep em in the same spot.



A lugger is the dog that holds the pigs and keeps it down not killing the pig but holding until the hunter catches up with the pack and then sticks the pig. 

A bailer does exactly what it's name mean chase it down and bails the pig up and keeps it in a area, mainly barking and running rings around the pig hence keeping it bailed up.

I hunt both bow and gun and have mates that go pig dogging on a regular basis I'll get some photos up later tonight.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to go for something a bit bigger than foxes with my rifle here in Victoria  .....I heard Mildura had some good sized pigs ripping the place up. Sporting or not, they are a feral animal (like the fox, like the rabbit), they are open game and in my mind I consider myself simply doing a small part for conservation (along with a bit of a smirk :lol. Love the photos


----------



## cwebb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some dogs are born to kill some arent.. i know a bully/stag 8 week old pup that got homed and killed a chicken.. my pup is a dane mastiff and we were gonna pig him but he was too kind and caring to even care. dogs arent forced into being a hunter.. they are born with the urge and we feed that urge and help the environment at the same time


----------



## Mitch_s (Feb 23, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Hope you know that it is still illegal to use dogs to get pigs, your only allowed finders not holders. If i posted a photo of snake hitting live rat id get slaughtered but you post a picture of a vicious dog attacking a pig. Other than that the photo of your dad is great only way to hunt them in my book at least you give your game a sporting chance unlike guns that you can shoot from 100 yards or dogs that catch pig for you at least with bow you do the hard yards and sneak to within stones throw shows your dad is truly a hunter and not just a good shot



things like this do my head in.
now watch me get slaughtered.
i take it you eat meat yes? well how is that lamb you roasted the other day given a sporting chance in the slaughtered room?
you say shooting with a rifle and/or shotgun isnt giving a sporting chance. 
now lets have a look at somethings. 
most of the game people hunt have alot of things on there side, speed for one. the knowledge of the enviroment for two, three most of their senses are alot better than ours. 
i doubt if i posted a picture of that nice big snapper i caught you grill me. whats the difference, in reality hunting/shooting is a lot more humaine than fishing. majority of fisherman catch a fish chuck it in a bucket, it cant breath it dies.. you hunt, fire the shot most times it will be over and done with in one shot, if not two and it takes all of a few seconds. 
okay, i do agree pigging with dogs isnt my thing. i dont see such a big thrill in it. but! some people do, they love getting in amongst it. you have to remember, alot of the guys that pig with dogs get in there with the pig too, in which case they're putting themselves in halms way also.
this goes to everyone out there, especially those against deer because they're so beautiful and pretty. they're also the best tasting.
how can you say its not a sport, its alot harder than that footy game you took part in on saturday morning. you have to stalk something with sense 20 times better than yours. just to get your self in the position to take a shot is harder than most other things you'll ever do. 
sorry for the rant and its not suppost to be offensive but i bottle this up all the time and it has to come up every now and again.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 23, 2012)

I am waiting for Gordo's post, he is going to wet his pants.


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 23, 2012)

couldnt have said it better my self 'mitch_s'!
hunting is a very serious sport in aus and alot of people take it serious, yeah you get the id doche that will be cruel to the animals by not killing them humainly, but 99.99% of hunters will do it instantly. 

and a 'holding' dog, better know as a lugger, usually 2-4 dogs at once will hold the pig untill someone gets there to kill the pig.

a bailing dog, bails the pig up into a tree, fence, bank, etc and will bark and yapand carry on to hold the pig there untill somone get there to shoot the pig, or tie it up to be relased somewhere else.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 23, 2012)

where is gordo at a time like this :S


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

*I Hear Your Call!
*






A bit over the top? I don't think so, i do super things, i can be pretty heroic and look great in tights. But who am i to preach? You decide if it is a good likeness!

Good work Jako, nothing quite like getting into the wild and doing man stuff with your old man, it's one of the more manly things you can do i think. Especially if you eat what you kill. I think it makes it taste sweeter, because it has that extra ingredient that you can't buy in the shops... Man love.

Not sure about the dogs though. Maybe we should ask Slim6y, i heard he has a dog. Apparently called Piri, but that's only his short name. My dog likes to bite pigs and buffalo and generally get himself (and me) into trouble but he's not a bailer or a lugger, he's more of a nuisance really.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 23, 2012)

SUPER GORDO!!! No wonder it took you so long to reply  good work on the art bro haha


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 23, 2012)

well i havent had the chance to use a gun hunting but ive been shooting th 12g side by side and 6.5 and the thing i hate most has allready been mentioned but its meat eaters complaining that piggin is cruel but enough of my ranting, i just made a group for us piggers for any one no invites.


----------



## drobbo (Feb 23, 2012)

Thought i'd chuck a couple photos in. i go pigging every chance i get so ill keep my opinion to my self but for the hunters i hope you enjoy ???


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 23, 2012)

I've shot a few hundred on Cobourg Peninsula. Drop 5, go back 3 days later, their mates are eating their dead family members, drop them and so on until the area is cleared. No dogs allowed. It's a NP. Just me and me pegs (and the Bruno). There's 2 feral pigs in Oz for every man, woman and sprog so I say get out there and kill the lot! 

You wouldnt recognise the swamps after they're cleared of pigs. They are far more destructive than toads and they dont mind eating any reptiles, birds or mammals they encounter.

Nice one Gordo! hahaha


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a hunter but i love seeing pics of what everyone has succesfully hunted!!!
Hope to get into it one day when i meet someone thats willing to teach or let me hunt on their property.....
If its feral i don't care how its killed just get it out of my bush!!!!!!!
To all you "no not the poor piggy, cat, rabbit or what ever else is out there, Do you know reptiles are high on feral animals diet's? 
National parks need to start implementing more hunting programs with licenced shooters who would do it for FREE!!!!
Closet i've come to hunting was chasing a rabbit around a paddock for 15 minutes, i caught the bugger aswell


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 23, 2012)

Gordo, I don't believe for one moment that you look good in tights!
Is that a pearl necklace you have on there?





Here's one, that isn't me, although the resemblance is uncanny.
(not sure if I meant the pig or the hunter)


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 23, 2012)

Mitch_s said:


> things like this do my head in.
> now watch me get slaughtered.
> i take it you eat meat yes? well how is that lamb you roasted the other day given a sporting chance in the slaughtered room?
> you say shooting with a rifle and/or shotgun isnt giving a sporting chance.
> ...



I dont think you got me right. I personally hunt with bow i call it hunting because i test my skills against the prey and only when im within 15 meters do i release my arrows. I also shoot, i have shot pigs from 10 meters out to 400 meters but this is only shooting not hunting. There is no difference to target shooting paper at 100 meters or shooting pig at 100 meters. It doesnt take a lot of skill and i could teach any fool how to do it. Hunting on the other hand can not be taught and can only be learnt over many trips and many years. I also, like you, beleive these animals are the worst plague on our natural environment and as such every stinkin one should be destroyed but lets be honest it could not and will not ever happen. I dont actually eat lamb and no they dont get sporting chance however the few decent billies ive hunted did.Regarding the snapper if you showed me a picture of nice dinner plate sized snapper then no i wouldnt grill you but if you showed me photo of you holding 5 or 6 monsters with big lumpy heads then i would grill you. Take only what you need and can eat. I personally dont eat snapper (prefer flathead) and as such i take a photo and release regardless of size. I wasnt having a go at him pigging with dogs merely pointing out that i can not see difference in feeding live rat to snake and posting it or surrounding pig with dogs all biting it etc then posting that. Cruelty is cruelty no matter what the animal be it feral or friend and having several dogs attacking and biting any other animal until it is stabbed or shot is cruel. I have seen pigs ripped to shreds by dogs and although all wounds were superfishal they bled like stuck pig(sorry about that one) and caused pig to be even more traumatised then pig was realeased as it was not big enough for hunter. I dont like the things but no need for this treatment as they dont know there feral. Hope this clears the air and i didnt take offence.


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 23, 2012)

they have a bounty on foxes again in victoria, well they did a coupple of months ago, assume they still do.
I know up through the Puckapunyal area they often have them on the big reds as well, not sure why they dont lift the bans here in qld national parks, it works well in nsw... alot of deer through the Strzelecki ranges in gipps to.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> Not a hunter but i love seeing pics of what everyone has succesfully hunted!!!
> Hope to get into it one day when i meet someone thats willing to teach or let me hunt on their property.....
> If its feral i don't care how its killed just get it out of my bush!!!!!!!
> To all you "no not the poor piggy, cat, rabbit or what ever else is out there, Do you know reptiles are high on feral animals diet's?
> National parks need to start implementing more hunting programs with licenced shooters who would do it for FREE!!!!


My first Husband and I were approached by National Parks in the Gregory/Mt Dryander(whitsunday area)in the 90's to go in and dispose of the feral pig population. We hunted in there for years, I dont know if they still enlist hunters? Funniest memory was when we went over the top of one Mountain down the other side the dogs chasing the young boar through the middle of one of the resorts there lol there were a lot of astonished tourists lol it is amazing how much cooperation you get under the banner of NP  we were allowed to tie up and hold the pig there till we arranged for a mate to go get the ute  we didnt get payment but were allowed to take the pigs to the box(those were the days lol)


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

View attachment 240031
Here is one of mine


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 23, 2012)

Cobourg is a NP but until the ecotourism resort I worked for was opened up there was no-one living in several hundred sq km and the pigs were running amok. An agreement was reached with Parks, a gun was supplied and I did the do. I never got any joy from blowing holes in the buggers but I got plenty of joy seeing country come back to life after being bulldozed for decades by swine. 

I'm a practical bloke and if you get a kick killing pigs, no problem with me. I just like to see them gone.
I still kill them every chance I get.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

View attachment 240034
And another

and just one more...
...View attachment 240037
...


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

good work mate one less feral animal in our country. cant wait to go up to darwin on the easter weekend hopefully get to nail a few. im not having a go at wrightpython but i know a few people who use bows and shoot pigs from 40-50 meters and shooting a living animal is a big difference to shooting a paper target. with a paper target it doesnt matter if you dont quite hit the mark but with a living animal you want to make sure you get the right spot so the animal doesnt suffer. just my opinion anyway.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

Killer_rabbit said:


> good work mate one less feral animal in our country. cant wait to go up to darwin on the easter weekend hopefully get to nail a few. im not having a go at wrightpython but i know a few people who use bows and shoot pigs from 40-50 meters and shooting a living animal is a big difference to shooting a paper target. with a paper target it doesnt matter if you dont quite hit the mark but with a living animal you want to make sure you get the right spot so the animal doesnt suffer. just my opinion anyway.



My average shot is between 10 and 20 yards....except buffalo which i have been known to get a bit further back.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 23, 2012)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 240031
> Here is one of mine



Looks like it was wearing a BAT UTILITY BELT. Hope you kept it


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Looks like it was wearing a BAT UTILITY BELT. Hope you kept it



I could hardly move it...Bat Utility Belt...I like it



waruikazi said:


> *I Hear Your Call!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH! BTW Gordo I just had to find and plug in an external keyboard to my Laptop as I think I stuffed mine because I spat beer all over my computer when I opened this post.!


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 23, 2012)

Killer_rabbit said:


> good work mate one less feral animal in our country. cant wait to go up to darwin on the easter weekend hopefully get to nail a few. im not having a go at wrightpython but i know a few people who use bows and shoot pigs from 40-50 meters and shooting a living animal is a big difference to shooting a paper target. with a paper target it doesnt matter if you dont quite hit the mark but with a living animal you want to make sure you get the right spot so the animal doesnt suffer. just my opinion anyway.



Hitting the mark and right spot are hard to do at 40-50 meters with a bow, there is a lot more chance of inaccuracy due to wind, glare up hill down hill etc. i dont do it out of pure chance you stuff up and you dont often get second chance with bow, i only hope those guys that shoot from 50 meters are the best of shots and only do it under the best of circumstances as a wounded boar can be dangerous not only for you but some other poor sod that stumbles upon it over the next fews days or weeks until it dies a horrible death from septesemia etc. If they are that bad a stalker that they have to release at 50 meters they should be carrying a hand cannon. For me its the chase and stalk that i remember not the release so to stalk closer means i have a more memorable experience than lobbing arrows from a field away in the hope i injure it bad enough that i can walk over and finish the job.



guzzo said:


> My average shot is between 10 and 20 yards....except buffalo which i have been known to get a bit further back.



What poundage do you use on Buffalo i have a jennings 85 pounder and i use beeman 340 camo wrapt with beeman carbonhawks inside them for extra weight and tip them with satelite 3 blade fixed. Total weight 870 grains. I find it goes right threw buff due to momentum even if overall speed is down a tad 290fps


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Hitting the mark and right spot are hard to do at 40-50 meters with a bow, there is a lot more chance of inaccuracy due to wind, glare up hill down hill etc. i dont do it out of pure chance you stuff up and you dont often get second chance with bow, i only hope those guys that shoot from 50 meters are the best of shots and only do it under the best of circumstances as a wounded boar can be dangerous not only for you but some other poor sod that stumbles upon it over the next fews days or weeks until it dies a horrible death from septesemia etc. If they are that bad a stalker that they have to release at 50 meters they should be carrying a hand cannon. For me its the chase and stalk that i remember not the release so to stalk closer means i have a more memorable experience than lobbing arrows from a field away in the hope i injure it bad enough that i can walk over and finish the job.
> 
> 
> 
> What poundage do you use on Buffalo i have a jennings 85 pounder and i use beeman 340 camo wrapt with beeman carbonhawks inside them for extra weight and tip them with satelite 3 blade fixed. Total weight 870 grains. I find it goes right threw buff due to momentum even if overall speed is down a tad 290fps



I'm not surprised at 85 Lb....I shoot 70 lb with standard 75/95 Gold Tips with the good old Ribtek two blade....my bow shoots these at 280fps.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 24, 2012)

guzzo said:


> I'm not surprised at 85 Lb....I shoot 70 lb with standard 75/95 Gold Tips with the good old Ribtek two blade....my bow shoots these at 280fps.



its hard to get helical fletch where i am so two blades fly all over the place. I had some good mechanicals that had two blades but they were so expensive i switched and havent had any probs although would like to go back to blackstump twins. All my gear i get out of US now, 2nd hand but new short hide bow jennings for 200 bucks and came with whisper biscuit, cross hair sights and quiver, bargain


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a lot of pork Steve! Wow!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 24, 2012)

we use a matthews 80lb with broad heads bloody hell they work like magic.

oh and im going to eipa on my birthday and anyone that knows weipa , im going to the beanhole and trying my hand with the .22 on the back of a quad bike...open sites. yyyyaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. if anyone from weipa wants to come(not sure if theres anyone from weipa) tell dokka , jack invited yahh.


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 17, 2012)

My 2nd trip up to Georgetown,

Enjoy  I cant seem to find my first ever caught boar photo, it was 110kg and was as big as me


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice pigs mate


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, goin up there these holidays comming(fingers crossed). Goin shooting this time, mate has a property up there over run with birds and pigs and dingos so its open season for us


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 18, 2012)

Birds?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 18, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> its hard to get helical fletch where i am so two blades fly all over the place.



Why? $60 Boehning jig and you can fletch your own. I am getting my own jig soon as i shoot target as well as hunt and my son now shoots too but so far my local bow shop refletches mine for about $1 per arrow and they have a fully adjustable alloy jig where you can set it to what ever helical you want although if you make it too severe it slows your arrow down too quickly.

I also like my Spider mechanical heads as they fly just like my field tips and tear a hole the like hitting a goat with a .270 although I am thinking about getting some three blade Rage heads. My rig is a Diamond 'Machette' (pre Bowtech) set at 60lbs but can wind up to 70lbs.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm thinking I might be taking a drive out Mildura way soon. This thread is quite inspiring


----------



## Gruni (Mar 18, 2012)

ARCHERY HELICAL FLETCHING JIG. UP TO 6" VANE. ADJUSTABLE, MAGNETIC, 3 OR 4 VANES | eBay


----------



## Wiganov (Mar 18, 2012)

To everyone here killing feral swine: top work, please carry on.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 26, 2012)

have friends that go pig hunting, anyone who kills introduced sppecies such as pigs, foxs, rabbits and toads deserves to be paid for it. good on you's. there killing our native animals including our reptiles. 

kill em all. don't care how you do it.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

Woooooooooooooo, eventually when I get everything sorted...I will be going pig hunting out west! Can't wait, have a few more forms to fill and some $$$ to spend and I will be living the life. 
Am all for taking down introduced pests! 



JungleManSam said:


> My 2nd trip up to Georgetown,
> 
> Enjoy  I cant seem to find my first ever caught boar photo, it was 110kg and was as big as me




Mad camp mate (the pictures didn't copy through but you will know which ones I mean lol)


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

saintanger said:


> have friends that go pig hunting, anyone who kills introduced sppecies such as pigs, foxs, rabbits and toads deserves to be paid for it. good on you's. there killing our native animals including our reptiles.
> 
> kill em all. don't care how you do it.


i shoot fuwry widdle rabbits on a mates property , fully licensed to do it , ill send you my bank account details hows $10 for every bunny i shoot sound  the rounds i use cost around $4 a pop (22 hornet) so its pretty reasonable


----------



## jonez (Jul 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i shoot fuwry widdle rabbits on a mates property , fully licensed to do it , ill send you my bank account details hows $10 for every bunny i shoot sound  the rounds i use cost around $4 a pop (22 hornet) so its pretty reasonable


I hope u mean $4 a box ye? Not per round?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

jonez said:


> I hope u mean $4 a box ye? Not per round?



Agree with above!....$4 a pop for a 22? Think your getting ripped considering 180grain .308 winchesters are still only $2.20 each!


----------



## jonez (Jul 26, 2012)

Even 180grain for 2.20 is a rip. but better than 4 buck a shot


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

yopu guys dont know what a 22 hornet is then , around $4 a round not joking , thats for hollow points 

a 22 hornet isnt a standard 22 its a much bigger case just with a 22 slug in tip

wait miss calculated there around $2 and yes my local shop does have steep prices


----------



## jonez (Jul 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> yopu guys dont know what a 22 hornet is then , around $4 a round not joking , thats for hollow points
> 
> a 22 hornet isnt a standard 22 its a much bigger case just with a 22 slug in tip


I know exactly want ya tlakin bout and its a rip mate i pay 37 buck for a box of weatherby ultra velocity for my .300 mag

Also y shoot rabbits with hollow points? When a .22 sub does the trick fine


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm picking up my new styer .308 tactical elite on Saturday, comes with a Genuine Sako TRG Muzzle Break Professionally Fitted (removable), steyr 10shot conversion, 2 ten shot mags, quick release sling rings and a bushnell elite scope 8 - 20 X 50

Shooting.com.au -> Marketplace -> Steyr 308 Tactical Elite

This beast^^^^

Here piggy piggy!!!


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

see the edit , miss calculated and my local shop is a rip


----------



## jonez (Jul 26, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> see the edit , miss calculated and my local shop is a rip


Ah yep it loaded after i posted. Where u from? Should just buy online mate save some coin? If ya shop is gunna dog ya like that



Venomous1111 said:


> I'm picking up my new styer .308 tactical elite on Saturday, comes with a Genuine Sako TRG Muzzle Break Professionally Fitted (removable), steyr 10shot conversion, 2 ten shot mags, quick release sling rings and a bushnell elite scope 8 - 20 X 50
> 
> Shooting.com.au -> Marketplace -> Steyr 308 Tactical Elite
> 
> ...


U been shooting for long?


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

jonez going to learn how to reload soon but only just got my licence at the start of the year so still just having fun with them , they where my dads guns ive got a normal 22 pump act, the 22 hornet bolt act and a 243 bolt act next up im looking at either buying a friends lever act shotgun (not sure what gauge) or a double barrel


----------



## jonez (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah good stuff mate reloading is abit pricey to start up but if ya get a few mates to chip in for the reloader and just each buy ur own dies its ok and making ur own bullets will take abit of fine tunning but once u have it sorted ull be shootin bunnies a 900 with tha .243 (the pope)haha.. And shotties are pricey for a decent one but if ya just shootin bunnys just get a okay second hand one. I brought a berreta 686 silver pidgeon and thats perfect for me and covers all styles i shoot (trap,skeet,bunnies foxes)


----------



## saintanger (Jul 26, 2012)

thomasssss would love to pay you, but you aint killing them off my property. i am lucky i got no introduced species in my back yard and if they get in my dogs would kill them.

think the goverment should organised to pay people to kill them and you'd have to hand in your kill to be payed by weight and then they could turn it into dog food and sell it to make money to pay the hunters, so it wouldn't cost them a thing. i know my dogs love piggy and rabbit. and the foxes could be feed to zoo animals ect no one wants the toads so just disposal.


----------



## wylie88 (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to be heavily into "dogging" when I was living down in byrock,nsw. I had 5 dogs (3 were amazing hunters, 1 was an excellent lugger and bailer and the other 2 great luggers) although we mainly hunted feral goats. I had to move back up to qld and give up my dogs after I had my last baby though. Ive still got 100acres down there but I guess by the time I get back down there the feral goat population will be booming again.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

jonez , my dad used to reload his own so apparently(according to his mate) i have all the gear already just that i dont know what to look for and my shed is huge so i dont know where to start and the shottie im looking at from a mate they only want $400 for and i know they really look after their guns their immaculate and get sprayed down with that gun spray stuff after every use (dont know what it actually is but its in a can never bothered looking at the label )


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Only girls need guns or dogs to catch pigs in darwin we go out with a broom stick and cable ties and catch 200kg pigs with 12" tusks . We also gut them with our bare hands and roll around in the blood you guys are seriously weak as.


----------



## JungleManSam (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you guys seen the shows on A&E like Lady Hoggers etc. Its so silly  Over dramatizing the show ruins it, but when they catch one pig for the whole show at the end is the best bit.


----------



## Hillbilly-1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good work Jungle Jack

I'm sure plenty of do-gooders and never-do-wrongs, will have a whinge about your pics and have a crack at you being a hunter or for killing pigs......I'm all for for it, by whatever means?.......Nasy disease spreading, feral pests, rooting up our native habitat and devouring whatever they like?......(Did you know, city folk?, wild pigs are "Omnivorous", uh-ha!, amazing I know!), and Aussie pythons and snakes aren't of their menu either!

I wonder if wild pigs have a second thought at how cruel they are being when they are eating a half born lamb out of a ewe, while she's laying on the ground having it?........ or of the Tuberculosis and Foot and Mouth Disease they spread into or waterways while they are having their midday bath?

If those who lived in the burbs actually saw the damage done in the bush, by a critter that the movies portrays as a singing piglet with human like intellect and a sense for working sheep, they might change their tune?


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 27, 2012)

I always wanted to learn how to hunt. Unfortunately I grew up in the suburbs, my mum hates guns and my step-dad's a massive geek, so I never really got the opportunity.
When we sell up the place I'm living in now I'm going to buy some acreage in the middle of nowhere, so I guess I'll just learn by doing... or get killed in the process


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 27, 2012)

wylie88 said:


> I used to be heavily into "dogging" when I was living down in byrock,nsw. I had 5 dogs (3 were amazing hunters, 1 was an excellent lugger and bailer and the other 2 great luggers) although we mainly hunted feral goats. I had to move back up to qld and give up my dogs after I had my last baby though. Ive still got 100acres down there but I guess by the time I get back down there the feral goat population will be booming again.



Well I would be more then happy to go camping on your property and knock out a few for you????



Frozenmouse said:


> Only girls need guns or dogs to catch pigs in darwin we go out with a broom stick and cable ties and catch 200kg pigs with 12" tusks . We also gut them with our bare hands and roll around in the blood you guys are seriously weak as.



He who says that resides in Melbourne 

BUT BUT BUT I am not doubting your Skills Frozenmouse. They sound extremely realistic...please don't gut me!


----------



## Radar (Jul 27, 2012)

I do a reasonable amount of hunting when I get the time, usually use a Browning .243 or an authentic 1945 No. 5 Mk 1 .303 'Jungle carbine'. The old girl has still got guts... 

Last pic is fairly typical of the country we hunt in the wet season. If you're affraid of getting wet you won't get anything around some of the properties we shoot on.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 27, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I'm picking up my new styer .308 tactical elite on Saturday, comes with a Genuine Sako TRG Muzzle Break Professionally Fitted (removable), steyr 10shot conversion, 2 ten shot mags, quick release sling rings and a bushnell elite scope 8 - 20 X 50
> 
> Shooting.com.au -> Marketplace -> Steyr 308 Tactical Elite
> 
> ...




Geeze mate, $3200 second hand! Your Keen. I am sure its an insane rifle however!

Well heres a sneak preview on the very super dooper near future for me!
Ruger Scout! 10 Round Magazine (or 5 or 3...whatever tickles your fancy), Short 18inch rifle. Laminated. Forward mounting scope. One of a kind. Look up the reviews, they are amazing, a mate has one also. This .308 takes down pigs like a dream!



rednut said:


> I do a reasonable amount of hunting when I get the time, usually use a Browning .243 or an authentic 1945 No. 5 Mk 1 .303 'Jungle carbine'. The old girl has still got guts...
> 
> Last pic is fairly typical of the country we hunt in the wet season. If you're affraid of getting wet you won't get anything around some of the properties we shoot on.
> 
> ...



That looks like awesome fun mate!


----------



## Radar (Jul 27, 2012)

It is good fun. You find all manner of ferals in some of the most unlikely places. The tall pigs are some of my favourite. Tasty.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 27, 2012)

rednut said:


> It is good fun. You find all manner of ferals in some of the most unlikely places. The tall pigs are some of my favourite. Tasty.
> 
> View attachment 260344



Hahaha Your keen there in the creek! How far North are you  So surprise oversized reptiles in there?

Did you take any of the camels down?


----------



## JungleManSam (Jul 27, 2012)

I am jealous :-/ I haven't been pigg'n in a few months :'( Im hanging out till september cause its only then I get to go up to georgetown again! DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Radar (Jul 27, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahaha Your keen there in the creek! How far North are you  So surprise oversized reptiles in there?
> 
> Did you take any of the camels down?



I'm in Townsville, but we hunt from the gulf back to the east coast and a couple of hours south of here. I'd never say never, but the area this is in is fairly safe. There is only one thing I can honetly say I'm afraid of, and that's getting taken by a croc I can't see. Have worked with them enough to know I don't have a chance and I won't see coming, so for me to get into a patch of water I've got to be pretty confident there's none in the area. That pic was taken out west of Charters Towers, that's what the dry creeks in the basalt country look like after a bit of rain. 

Not from this mob, we do occasionally but in low numbers they are actually fairly good for keeping introduced weeds down so we don't usually target them. They do do damage, but less then the cattle on the same stations...


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 27, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Well heres a sneak preview on the very super dooper near future for me!
> Ruger Scout! 10 Round Magazine (or 5 or 3...whatever tickles your fancy), Short 18inch rifle. Laminated. Forward mounting scope. One of a kind. Look up the reviews, they are amazing, a mate has one also. This .308 takes down pigs like a dream!



I almost wish I went for one of those instead of my Rem sps 700 .308. They look mean, not to mention very maneuverable in a tight spot due to how short they are. I heard because of the short barrel the noise a little more substantial


----------



## Radar (Jul 27, 2012)

I had the choice between the ruger scout and the jungle carbine when I bought the carbine, I took the No.5 because I've always wanted one. When they're looked after in good nick they are the nicest piece of hardware. The scouts are an excellent choice for close quarters stuff for all the same reasons that made the jc's famous. For everything you hear about No.5's not being accurate, being loud, kicking like a mule all I can say is - that gun outshoots me and will hit what I aim it at. It'll group to a minute-of-cat out to 200m without too many issues provided the loads are right. Noise and recoil? That's the point, isn't it? 

You'll have a ball with the scout.


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 6, 2012)

Isn't dogging watching a couple go at it in a car? 

Or am I just hanging out with the wrong crowd!

-lol kidn


----------



## MartinT (Aug 6, 2012)

Wrightpython, It's not about the sport of catching a pig it's about killing the pigs so they don't continue to damage our ecosystem. Think about how many reptiles a single pig would kill in just one night.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 11, 2012)

awesome pics people


----------

